# Show off your Al-Bronze and Bronzes!



## Thetasigma (Jun 9, 2017)

Share your Al-Bronze lights and other items, other bronze alloys also welcome!!

My personal favorite creation, my Al-Bronze Regulus.





The wonderful TIR optic.




and the stock from whence it came


----------



## jclubbn5 (Jun 9, 2017)

*Re: Show off your Al-Bronze!*

☝🖒👏👏👏


----------



## magellan (Jun 22, 2017)

*Re: Show off your Al-Bronze!*

Very nice looking light. And very silvery looking in the photo for alumibronze.

I'll round up my several examples (a Muyshondt Ion, a Mac, and I think there's one more my aging memory can't place right now, but it might be a BeCu (beryllium copper), and post a photo later today. And I have one pure bronze light I'll include too since those are pretty rare also.

Great idea for a thread as these are somewhat rare lights.


----------



## Thetasigma (Jun 22, 2017)

*Re: Show off your Al-Bronze!*



magellan said:


> Very nice looking light. And very silvery looking in the photo for alumibronze.
> 
> I'll round up my several examples (a Muyshondt Ion, a Mac, and I think there's one more my aging memory can't place right now, but it might be a BeCu (beryllium copper), and post a photo later today. And I have one pure bronze light I'll include too since those are pretty rare also.
> 
> Great idea for a thread as these are somewhat rare lights.



Thanks, it is C954 which is a very light gold color when freshly cut, and turns sort of brownish/gray with handling.
I look forward to seeing the others, and I think that Mac is made out of a different alloy of Al-Bronze than I use if I remember the pictures I've seen of it.

I'm not sure why Al-Bronze isn't more popular, it is an excellent material to work with and it makes really nice lights, and it is biostatic.


----------



## eraursls1984 (Jun 22, 2017)

*Re: Show off your Al-Bronze!*

Aluminum Bronze (Jeff calls it Bronze) Okluma TinyDC/DC1 with Ti and Cu Hanko's.


----------



## magellan (Jun 22, 2017)

*Re: Show off your Al-Bronze!*

My Al-Bronze lights, a Mac, a Muyshondt Ion, plus a Tain Ottavino BeCu, and an Art Steigerwald bronze "The Sphere," (also sometimes called the "Captain Nemo" light), and a copper Orb from Progressive Products:

http://s1166.photobucket.com/user/magellan500/media/IMG_5434_zpsljobnofp.jpeg.html


----------



## eraursls1984 (Jun 22, 2017)

*Re: Show off your Al-Bronze!*



magellan said:


> My Al-Bronze lights, a Mac, a Muyshondt Ion, plus a Tain Ottavino BeCu, and an Art Steigerwald "The Sphere," (also sometimes called the "Captain Nemo" light), and a copper Orb from Progressive Products:
> 
> http://s1166.photobucket.com/user/magellan500/media/IMG_5434_zpsljobnofp.jpeg.html


Now they should both show up. That Captain Nemo light is very neat. I'm going to have to look into that one.


----------



## magellan (Jun 22, 2017)

*Re: Show off your Al-Bronze!*

Thanks, I corrected the link just before you posted.

There's another photo to the right of this one on Photobucket.


----------



## Thetasigma (Jun 22, 2017)

*Re: Show off your Al-Bronze!*

Wow, you've got quite the unique bunch of lights there sir!


----------



## archimedes (Jun 22, 2017)

Great thread idea ... where are those Saltytri ?

And, I'm hoping to have something to post here soon ...


----------



## magellan (Jun 22, 2017)

*Re: Show off your Al-Bronze!*



eraursls1984 said:


> Now they should both show up. That Captain Nemo light is very neat. I'm going to have to look into that one.



Thanks!

The Captain Nemo light really is unique. It takes AA batteries and I didn't realize until a few months ago it will take 14500 lithium ion also.


----------



## archimedes (Jun 22, 2017)

Hope OP doesn't mind if I link up a relevant vintage thread here ...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?275743-SOLD-Aluminum-Bronze-and-S-S-with-SST-50

... since it includes some great work-in-progress photos


----------



## Thetasigma (Jun 22, 2017)

archimedes said:


> Hope OP doesn't mind if I link up a relevant vintage thread here ...
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?275743-SOLD-Aluminum-Bronze-and-S-S-with-SST-50
> 
> ... since it includes some great work-in-progress photos



Those are cool, I don't think I've ran across them before.


----------



## eraursls1984 (Jun 22, 2017)

archimedes said:


> ...And, I'm hoping to have something to post here soon ...


You've got something on the way? Don't be afraid to spill the beans.


----------



## xdayv (Jun 22, 2017)

eraursls1984 said:


> You've got something on the way? Don't be afraid to spill the beans.


He already spilled the beans at the WTS thread by Thetasigma LOL!


----------



## magellan (Jun 23, 2017)

*Re: Show off your Al-Bronze!*



Thetasigma said:


> Wow, you've got quite the unique bunch of lights there sir!



Thanks, and I have to give credit to moshow9 who was nice enough to sell me the rare Al-bronze Ion when I was still relatively new to collecting Muyshondts, and to mcbrat from whom I got the Al-bronze Mac as well as a one of a kind Mac brass Knurly. The BeCu Ottavino I believe I bought from someone in Europe, I just don't recall who at this point. But I got it cheap as the light no longer turns on (I suspect it just needs an emitter swap), but I was very pleased to get it regardless due to its rarity.


----------



## magellan (Jun 23, 2017)

archimedes said:


> Hope OP doesn't mind if I link up a relevant vintage thread here ...
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?275743-SOLD-Aluminum-Bronze-and-S-S-with-SST-50
> 
> ... since it includes some great work-in-progress photos



Very cool link, Arch, thanks for posting that. This paragraph nicely summarizes the qualities of aluminum bronze, which is pretty much what my old metallurgy text had to say from 35 years ago:

“Aluminum bronzes are most valued for their higher strength and corrosion resistance as compared to other bronze alloys. These alloys are tarnish-resistant and show low rates of corrosion in atmospheric conditions, low oxidation rates at high temperatures, and low reactivity with sulfurous compounds and other exhaust products of combustion. They are also resistant to corrosion in sea water.”

To add just one more tidbit of information, aluminum-bronze, and brass and bronze alloys in general, are very mechanical wear resistant. For example, to mention just one application, early hard drives had brass bushings rather than bearings. (They eventually did wear out, though, resulting in the occasional "stiction problem" in the old Seagate and other similar hard drives).


----------



## Thetasigma (Sep 28, 2017)

Some patina progress for Al-Bronze, and in particular, Mn-Bronze.

Mn-Bronze (handling only for 2 weeks, no carry), Al-Bronze (4 months of pocket carry)






Different Mn-Bronze, Handling only (1 week, grain pattern and the start of marbling)







Mn-Bronze from above after 1 week pocket carry, polished areas revealing copper tones


----------



## magellan (Sep 29, 2017)

Thanks for posting those. Nice to see some action on this thread, given that these lights aren't that common. I'll be reposting my lights soon since my old link doesn't work and I have a new hosting service.


----------



## magellan (Sep 29, 2017)

Here it is. This is a slightly different photo from the original, as it's missing the Tain BeCu but has the knife just for fun:

http://imgbox.com/z8qi79f8

From left to right, a Mac alumi-bronze, a Photon Fanatic one of a kind etched mokume gane CR2 just for variety, a Muyshondt alumi-bronze Aeon CR2, and the Steigerwald "The Sphere" bronze 14500/AA light.


----------



## xdayv (Sep 29, 2017)

I'm really liking the darker tone of patina from the Mn-Bronze!

@magellan - how do you keep them shiny?


----------



## magellan (Sep 29, 2017)

I prefer shiny to a patina sometimes, so I just polish them occasionally.


----------



## ven (Sep 29, 2017)

WOW, your work is beyond beautiful Thetasigma


----------



## magellan (Sep 29, 2017)

A photo of the Tain BeCu that was missing from the last photo, along with my rarest brass, the one of a kind Mac brass Knurly, my rarest copper, the 1 of 5 TnC AR-PR, and the rare ARC brass UV AAA light. (Actually the seller said this was a copy of the prototype, so I assume this is the only copy of the light which never went into production).

http://imgbox.com/8inTeR7L


----------

